# Trade Miles



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Do you think they would if there was a good player in return. I do not think they would.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*They almost did*

He was part of the real deal that they were going to have with Cleveland for Andre Miller. But the Cavs wanted too much so they switched it to Odom. Then the Clippers screwed up the trade by taking Wilcox.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh yeah i read that on espe that if they would of picked caron butler then andre miller a clipper but they **masked cursing removed - DP** it up you know the idots.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hear they are still tryin to work out a deal to bring B. Davis to the Clipps. He wants to be close to his Granny because she is sick. If this happens the Clipps will get no lower than 5 seed in next years playoffs...


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clippers didnt screw anything up. If anyone did, Cleveland did. They tried to get cute and take Wagner and let their #1 option fall, assuming a deal with the Clips was imminent.

The Cavs insisted on Miles, the Clippers refused. They then drafted the player they wanted, which was Wilcox.

I would trade Darius Miles for only 2 players. Jason Kidd or Baron Davis. If we could get one of them for Miles(plus a bit else) I would do it in a heartbeat. Other than them, no, I would not make a deal. I'd turn the franchise over to Brand, Odom, and Miles and let them take the team to a title.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I wouldn't trade Miles for Baron Davis. I think that Miles will soon be a much more talented player than Davis is. I don't think there is a trade out there that the Clippers would pull the trigger on for Miles. Would I rather have Tim Duncan or Shaq or T-Mac? Yes, but for the players we could realisticly get I wouldn't trade Darius.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It was a miscommunication on both team's part. The Cavs should've told the Clippers what their plan was. They told them when the Clippers had already said that their pick was Wilcox. The Cavs screwed it up more though. What idiots! They could've had: Wagner, Davis and Butler.


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

they need to trade bout 2 or 3 of them fools cuz aint no way everybody gon get some playin time


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Lamar Odom and Darius Miles both have alot of trade value, the Clippers just need to be more aggresive in aqcuring the players they want. I think they have it headed in the right direction though. :yes:


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes Odom and Miles both have a lot of trade value, but it seems to me like the Clippers are shying away from trading either of them. Odom's trade value, although high, is not nearly as high as it should be, and Miles has to much potential to trade. I think the Clippers are intrigued with the idea of finding creative ways to play both their versitle forwards. The players on the blocks for sure are Maggette and Wilcox.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *basketball_jesus *
> Yes Odom and Miles both have a lot of trade value, but it seems to me like the Clippers are shying away from trading either of them. Odom's trade value, although high, is not nearly as high as it should be, and Miles has to much potential to trade. I think the Clippers are intrigued with the idea of finding creative ways to play both their versitle forwards. The players on the blocks for sure are Maggette and Wilcox.


Definitly, they are lucky that there are so many other teams with point guards they want that probably won't resign with their team. So they definitly have alot of leverage.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I would trade Odom before Miles. I think the only way I would trade Miles (in a realistic scenario) would be to the Hornets for Baron Davis....and that's only if I was 100% convinced that Davis would re-sign.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I would not trade Miles for Baron Davis. Miles will soon be a better player than Baron and the Hornets are the ones who need to make a trade. I think to get Baron we don't have to send Miles or Odom. We just have to let em sweat for a while as Baron continues to not sign with the team. Then they will be happy to get something for him instead of watching him leave next year for nothing. I think a combo of Maggette, Wilcox, Dooling, and a future first rounder would help ease the Hornets pain of losing baron a bit.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I would not trade Miles because IMO he has the most potential of any player that the Clippers have...


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree. Miles has the potential to be a top 5 player in the league. I can see him leading the league in blocks and FG% while averaging numbers like 18 PPG, 10 RPG, and 5 APG. He will soon be a dominating force.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Are you kidding me?*

Leading the league in blocks hey? Hes good and will only get better but get real. 18/10/5 are some pretty high stats too. I think he could be a 20/7/3 kind of guy. Maybe 1.5-2 blocks a game, but not leading the league in blocks. Hes a small forward.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

true but if you would have told me a few years back that ben wallace would lead the league in blocks i probably would have laughed at you..???


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Miles could be a great blocker, he has excellent wingspan, and always stays within batting range of his guy, but I don't think its very realistic to expect him to even get close to the top in blocks. 

I expect him to become a 18/8/3 kind of player.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

The Clippers should definetly trade Miles if they can get Baron Davis in return. If they dont trade to get Baron Davis, they have a decent chance to make the playoffs this coming season, but if they get Baron they should easily make the playoffs IMO.

I think the reason a trade has not been done is because the Hornets want to get a good point guard if they lose Davis. Therfore, the Clipps should pull a three-way trade with the Hornets and Cavs. 

Clippers get: Baron

Cavs get: Miles and Wilcox

Hornets get: Miller(who is willing to stay in New Orleans, unlike Davis)

The CLippers would have a roster of:

Pg Baron, Jaric, Dooling
Sg Richardson, Piatkowski
Sf Odom, Maggette, Fowlkes
Pf Brand, Ely, Jamison
C Olowakandi, Rooks

I think this team would be a shoe-in to make the playoffs. Chad Ford on espn thinks that they should trade odom instead of miles, but I think they are a better team with Odom. He also thinks that they should also trade Piatkowski and Dooling for Bo Outlaw but im not sure about that.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *thrice911 *
> The Clippers should definetly trade Miles if they can get Baron Davis in return. If they dont trade to get Baron Davis, they have a decent chance to make the playoffs this coming season, but if they get Baron they should easily make the playoffs IMO.
> 
> I think the reason a trade has not been done is because the Hornets want to get a good point guard if they lose Davis. Therfore, the Clipps should pull a three-way trade with the Hornets and Cavs.
> ...


Considering the Clipps are the ones with the leverage in this trade, I think they might be able to get away with replacing miles with maggete.  

That lineup would be sick, Clipps _Definitly_ make the playoffs


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Nope*

No way the trade would go down with Clip show only trading Maggete and Wilcox. So one sided its not even funny.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

The Clippers could easily get away with sticking Maggette in because next year Baron would walk away and NO would get nothing. We would also throw in Dooling and a future first round pick. That should give NO enough to part with their point guard. Do we get the better deal? Yes. But they have to make a deal or they get nothing. And Miles could easily lead the league in blocks. He anticipates well, and has a huge leaping ablility and wingspan. He will be playing smaller players if he plays at the 3 and will easily be able to block the smaller players shots. He is also a great help defender, and is fast enough to swoop in and block a shot before the player even knows what is going on. He blocked Shaq!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Nope*

No, Miles could not lead in blocks. Case closed. And as for the Maggette idea, your acting like LA is the only team that is trying to trade for Baron. There are tons of teams try to get him and Dre. The Pacers for one could offer up Tinsley (which they would) and some cap fillers for Baron and that in itself would make it a way better trade than trading for Maggette. If Miles or Odom isnt in the package, the deal isnt going down. Simple as that


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

so you are saying tinsley is a better player than magette? come on now.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Maggette and Wilcox are better than Tinsley and "cap filler". And it iritates me that you say that there is no way Miles could lead the league in blocks but you give me no reasons why you think this. I gave legit points on why I think he could lead the league and you dissmiss it so fast?


----------



## SMOOTH1 (Jul 16, 2002)

miles has potential but how many years are you gonna wait its been 2yrs so far and will prob take few more yrs he isnt even starting many games still needs to work on jumper,he does have potential but if i can get a proven all-star i would deal him. the idea of maggette and dooling for bdavis,is crazy magette has been a journey man and doolong is getting injured and hasnt proven a thing in the league yet and you think hornets are gonna trade a proven all-star for that? even if they have to trade him b/c he wont resign, by trade deadline someone will definetly offer more than a maggette and dooling(even 1st rndr) clipps need to get going in playoffs b/c if they dont in the next 1-2 yrs you have many free agents who sterling wont pay for and then you'll loose them and be back to same old clipps


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

The deal seems to be Maggette, Dooling, and Wilcox which makes this deal a little less one sided. And I think Sterling will bite the bullet and loosen the strings of his money bags. I think he will keep this team together.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think that the Clippers can possibly get Baron Davis without giving up either Miles or Odom. I like the Clippers but I don't think the Hornets would accept any combination of MAggette, Dooling, and a rookie for one of the best point guards in the NBA even if he wont sign an extension.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Miles will not develop into anything if he is playing behind Odom. He has way more potential than Odom. I say you send Odom and Wilcox to Cleveland, Cleveland sends dre miller to charlotte, and Charlotte sends Baron Davis to the Clippers


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Right now it seems that Baron Davis absolutely will not resign, so that give the Clips the leverage, which increases the chances of aqcuring him without trading Miles or Odom, same with Miller. Things are lookign goood for the clipps. :yes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Once again, there is no leverage. The Clips ARE NOT the only team trying to nab either of those points. And I forgot this is the a clips board because I swear someone told me Maggette is better than Tinsley, thats almost as laughable as that trade. Just a quick question, how many triple double did Maggette have last season? Did he even get many double doubles? Tinsley had 2 tripple doubles and thats something Maggette probably wont do in his whole career, let alone one season. The thing some of you have to realize is that the reason the Clips are the front runners for the trade is only because of the fact the they could give Odom or Miles. Not because everyone is excited at the thought of finaly getting a franchise player like Maggette. If Odom or Miles doesnt go, another team will get Baron or Miller. Miles wont develop into the player he should if he plays behind Odom his whole career anyways, one should go, might as well get a star point in return


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *R-Star *
> Once again, there is no leverage. The Clips ARE NOT the only team trying to nab either of those points. And I forgot this is the a clips board because I swear someone told me Maggette is better than Tinsley, thats almost as laughable as that trade. Just a quick question, how many triple double did Maggette have last season? Did he even get many double doubles? Tinsley had 2 tripple doubles and thats something Maggette probably wont do in his whole career, let alone one season. The thing some of you have to realize is that the reason the Clips are the front runners for the trade is only because of the fact the they could give Odom or Miles. Not because everyone is excited at the thought of finaly getting a franchise player like Maggette. If Odom or Miles doesnt go, another team will get Baron or Miller. Miles wont develop into the player he should if he plays behind Odom his whole career anyways, one should go, might as well get a star point in return


There is definitly leverage, other teams might have interest in Miller and Davis, but of all the teams, the Clippers have the most to offer and the most room to trade. They are definitly the number one trade option for both players.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, Like I said though, only if they are willing to give up Odom or Miles. The trade is a no go if its Maggette


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *R-Star *
> Yea, Like I said though, only if they are willing to give up Odom or Miles. The trade is a no go if its Maggette


I can't think of any other team that wants miller or Davis, that can aford a trade better than Maggete/Wilcox


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I want to first of all say that Odom healthy and with or without drugs is better now than D Miles will ever be. I love D Miles and he's fairly nice, although Q is a little punk (they hand out at the Westwood JFD), but Darius isn't the player Lamar is. I'll admit Darius is more athletic but Lamar is better in every other facet, and about shotblocking, Lamar averages 1.8-2.2 when healthy and Darius averages 2.1, that's close enough but Darius has the habit of commiting to someone else's man and leaving his open while Lamar sticks to his man. But here's my trade idea:
(this takes into account Cleveland and NO's situation and that Miles IS more valuable than Dre)
L.A. trades: Darius Miles, Quenitn Richardson, Harold Jamison, Melvin Ely.
L.A. receives: Baron Davis, Jerome Moiso, Ricky Davis, DeSagana Diop, 2003 1st Pick from N.O.
N.O. trades: Baron Davis, Jerome Moiso, 2003 1st Pick.
N.O. receives: Andre Miller, Harold Jamison, Jumaine Jones.
Cleveland trades:Andre Miller,Ricky Davis,Jumaine Jones, DeSagana Diop.
Cleveland receivesarius Miles, Quentin Richardson, Melvin Ely.

this trade seems pretty fair, and although N.O. gives up a 2003 1st pick they get Jones, an under-rated athletic SF and they rid themselves of enough money to get under the threshold by swapping Moiso for Jamison (which is an irrelevant swap except for salaries). Cleveland gets what they want, and under the circumstances are willing to swap Q for Davis and some because Q might be more valuable and it keeps Q,Miles,Ely Chicago boys chemistry. The Clipps get their man BD, and Ricky Davis to trade or keep (but I think trading him allows Maggette to break out), and Moiso is generally irrelevant, and they also get a 03 1st which should be in the 12-20 range. On another slightly off topic comment, you'll hate me for saying this, but I think Maggette CAN be similar to Vince Carter but with better D if he's given the PT and shots as he will get from this trade... also keep in mind Carter averaged 16 points as a 22 year old rookie and Maggette is 22 right now. The Goods Rules all. Kandi can have 11 mil/year. and Brand follows The Goods. The Clipps should smell hardwood in late May.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sting are you serious? Maggette isnt that great, where did you guys get that idea from. He played from the bench because he couldnt beat out Pike. Now dont get me wrong, Pikes a good, reliable guy. But if you cant beat him out of the starting spot then how is he worth so much? The Cavs will laugh at that trade. As far a no one being able to offer a better trade, I already gave you one. Any team would rather have tinsley rather than maggette. When I asked how you guys can try to justify how Maggette is better I heard nothing. Because he isnt, plain and simple.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *R-Star *
> Sting are you serious? Maggette isnt that great, where did you guys get that idea from. He played from the bench because he couldnt beat out Pike. Now dont get me wrong, Pikes a good, reliable guy. But if you cant beat him out of the starting spot then how is he worth so much? The Cavs will laugh at that trade. As far a no one being able to offer a better trade, I already gave you one. Any team would rather have tinsley rather than maggette. When I asked how you guys can try to justify how Maggette is better I heard nothing. Because he isnt, plain and simple.


Maggette isn't that great, Wilcox however, is the only player that the cavs or hornets have shown any interest in, and that will give the clippers the leverage.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, we obviously arent going to agree so I guess we will both just have to sit back and wait and see what happens


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *R-Star *
> Well, we obviously arent going to agree so I guess we will both just have to sit back and wait and see what happens


lol, your right, it takes an intelegent person to stop a pointless argument. Peace


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Maggette wasn't competing for the starting SF spot last year, and on top of that he started more than 45 games at SF, Gentry has this funny idea that it would an insult to Q if Maggette got PT at SG so Maggette only played SF last year. Also I think, as I said a few posts ago, that Miles and Q will be shipped with Ely in a 3 way deal....and if given the PT Maggette WILL shine, he actually averaged more points,rebounds,and steals in head to head matchups against Kobe,Finley,Stackhouse,and others.


----------



## Louie Bilowitz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Goods, you are close. You say that Miles, Q, and Ely will be part of a three-way trade. I am almost on the same wavelength. The only difference is that I believe that a threeway trade will bring us Baron Davis and perhaps a draft pick. This means that we have potentially 3 good pg's. Thus, I think we will keep Q, and the trade will be Miles, Ely, and either Dooling or Jaric. I also think there is a possibility of it being Miles, Wilcox, and either Dooling or Jaric if we expect to pry a draft pick of out the Cavs. I personally hope we keep Ely as he can play PF and also back up Kandi...Rooks is getting too old.....Now the question is what do we get in return I would love the following trade:

Clippers trades: Wilcox, Miles, Jaric to Cleveland
Cleveland trades: Miller to New Orleans
#1 draft pick to LA
New Orleans trades: Baron Davis to La

I think the Cavs would do this as with those three added to what they keep, they are a good team and the #1 pick will thus not be Lebron. Now they are set at three positions plus their current #1 is having an awesome summer league averaging 31pts. Definitely a 2g to play along side of Jaric. So they are set at 4 positions.

I think the Hornets would do this as they get a quality pg to replace the one they will lose.

I think the Clips should do this, even though they lose good talent, as Odom will do well as a starter at SM. Wilcox will just be a sub behind Brand and Ely can do well there. Jaric will be a sub behind BD and we have Dooling for that. In addition, we have a #1 pick next year with this deal whereas we do not at this time.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

yeah my trade is for BD here's another copy of it though:
Clippers trade: Darius Miles,Quentin Richardson,Melvin Ely, and Harold Jamison
Clippers receive:Baron Davis,Jerome Moiso,DeSagana Diop, Ricky Davis, 2003 1st from N.O.

Hornets trade:Baron Davis, Jerome Moiso, 2003 1st
Hornets receive:Andre Miller,Jumaine Jones,Harold Jamison

Cavs trade:Andre Miller,Jumaine Jones,DeSagana Diop, Ricky Davis
Cavs receivearius Miles,Quentin Richardson,Melvin Ely

cap analysis: this clears cap for Cleveland and gets N.O. under the threashold and the Clipps don't mind eating Moiso's salary and Ricky Davis would probably be subsequently traded maybe for a 1st pick, both Denver and Chicago are reportedly "interested" in him so maybe the Clipps get a nice top 6 1st for him.

player analysis: the Cavs get a future superstar in Miles and his tag-along Q, and they get Q's Chicago AAU buddy Ely to make a starting 5 of Miles,Q,Ely,Wags,and big Z. The Hornets have a better deal because Davis would leave in a year anyways, so instead they get Dre and Jones, and free up enough cap to get under the tax threashold. And as for the Clippers, they get Diop to backup Kandi, they get The Man, Baron Davis, and N.O.'s 2003 1st as well as a probable 1st pick for Ricky Davis.

value breakdown:
1. Miles over Miller
2. Miller vs. B Davis, negligible
3. Q over R Davis by a little 
4. Jones vs. 1st pick from NO, negligible
5. Ely over Diop, and for the Cavs' needs way over Diop because Cleveland has 6 servicable centers including Diop
6. Jamison over Moiso becuase they both are 11th-15th mans and Moiso is payed 4 times as much


----------



## Louie Bilowitz (Jul 15, 2002)

Well thought out, goods. But too complicated. Teams rarely make trades of so many players. Though it makes sense, I think the simple trade of Wilcox and Odom for Davis is what we may see. I hope so. I like Odom, the unreliable, and Wilcox, the man with the potential. But we have the depth for that trade and we need BD..........Whatever we get, it is only going to be a couple of years of enjoyment. This team of young talent will need too much in salaries over the next few years for Sterling...So whatever the trade is, if it is at all, let us sit back and enjoy the team before Sterling trades it away!!!!!!!! I sure wish Buss owned the Clips...Oh well....


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

if we only traded Odom and Wilcox... then we would have to pay BD AND Elton max or near max... 
THEN the year after that would be Miles and Q... both would command good contracts (Miles may be worth Max by then) and even if they settle for less than what other teams offer, it would clearly be over the cap, and i am not counting KANDI's contract this year...
all this time we still pay Ely a lottery contract and magget's 2 along with others?... 
The main problem with the clippers is history... especially that of not paying/signing... so signing a BIG name player like BD or Dre sounds great at first but reality shows it would cause history to repeat itself or more trades that would alter the clipper makeup from what people love...

But i think Odom should go... maybe with kandi sign and trade...

Trade miles? i think if we traded miles or q, the other would leave, and it seems others think so too, so trade both? no way u would get anything close to their worth and upside... if no trade miles NEEDS more minutes, he needs to start along with Q... PF? elton at center? probably not

I would just see how Jaric/Dooling play out and see what happens and maybe do a mid season trade... that would also increase the value of Odom people would see his numbers again and help cover up his old mistakes... (playing Odom means less minutes for miles... miles needs more minutes... huge decisions which ever way u go)

Dmiles has shown he can play with most of the PFs in the WC... so maybe trade Brand, keep odom at SF... the Clippers are so versatile they could do many things

but thats just what i think...


----------

